# Pain Relief when ttc



## Kaz2009 (Aug 19, 2009)

Good morning, 
I used to post on here some time ago but haven't been on for a while, but I've started a new cycle and in need of a little support and advice.
A little about our current treatment, we are one of 3 couples cycling alongside an egg donor.  I have a scan soon so should find out within the next few days how things are going with the donor.  
Unfortunately, I've got a problem with my back which I've had over the last few weeks, I've just recently started seeing a chiropractor, last night was my first appt.  Very sore this morning, last week my gp told me just to take paracetamol, but these don't touch the pain.  I had some Paracodol in the house and have taken a couple of these, for the time being (Paracetamol 500mg, Codeine Phosphate 8mg).  Could you tell me how long these will stay in my system?  Just trying to work out if I could use them over the next couple of days and stop before the clinic does egg collection with the donor.  Would a few days give time for the codeine Phosphate to come out of my system?  Is there anything better you could suggest?  Initially I think I'll just need it for the next couple of appointments at the Chiropractor.
Hope you can help with a little advice.
Wishing everyone well on their treatments
Kaz xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

They will be out of your system within 2 days of taking them. There isn't anything else you could take over the counter for the pain, anything stronger would need to be prescribed. Stay clear of any type of non steroidal drug when going through treatment.


----------

